# A Strange Silence...



## Spiff The Hedge (Feb 21, 2009)

I've had my hedge for 3 weeks now, and every night he has been making a ruckus. Just attacking the water bottle, crunching, and digging EVERY SINGLE NIGHT. It was really annoying. But just for the last three or so nights, he has been TOTALLY silent. Should I be worried? It doesn't sound like he drinks or eats at night. Might he have a problem, or is it possible to just block out his noise when I'm sleeping?
P.S.- Also, he has never used his wheel at all. Is there any trick to getting him to do this? I don't want him to get fat!


----------



## Quills (Feb 18, 2009)

You said it doesn't sound like he's eating or drinking. Can you not tell if he is by the food and water level? You may want to start counting kibble. Also are other things in the cage disturbed? I know I can sleep through Dora's moving about but I know she's been up by the food missing and her toys moved around and the poopy wheel. As for the wheel, we were fortunate and both are babies took to it like a duck in the water. From previous posts I've read, people suggest placing your hedgie into his wheel when you return him into the cage and blocking him in with your hands for a moment.


----------



## Spiff The Hedge (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, see, I can tell he is eating his kibbles because there will be significantly less kibbles in the bowl in the morning. As for water level, it doesn't change much. I can ALWAYS tell when he drinks, though, because he grips the water nozzle from the side and thrashes around. Then he tries to pull the little rolling ball out, and then he sneezes on it. It is his nightly routine. I havn't heard this for two nights, and the water level hasn't changed much.
As for the wheel: I've tried that. Either he just releives himself and tries to get off, or he tries to bite my hand.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

i would recomend a water bowl for him...if he is that agressive with the nozzle and not getting anything out he is eventually either going to hurt himself (chipped tooth, caught tongue..etc) or get dehydrated from not drinking. Have you checked so see if there are any damaged teeth or other mouth damage yet? If he is injured it may be the cause of his inactivity.


----------



## Spiff The Hedge (Feb 21, 2009)

His mouth is not injured or anything.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

and about the wheel...he may be an extremly shy runner, is it completely dark and silent where he is kept at night, even the light from a tv or street light could be enough to keep him from getting on the wheel. Dora runs many miles a night, but the only way we have ever gotten a glimpse is by sneeking over by the cage in the dark and taking a pic with the flash. Also, try putting a mark on the wheel so you know if has moved....And what kind of wheel is it? If it is too small or uncomfortable to him, in any way he may never run on it.


----------



## Spiff The Hedge (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone! All those problems are solved. The reason Spiff wasn't drinking was because apparently he prefers warmer water to cold. :roll: (he is sooo weird.) And now he runs on the wheel. Every night. For hours at a time. Let me just tell you, the Silent Spinner is SO not silent.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

the Silent Spinner is so not safe as well. The nut on the back has been known to fall apart, the slit can catch toes/nails, Its narrow base can cause it to tip over on you hedgie, the "bowl" type running surface traps urine instead of letting it run off. 

I recomend getting him one of the following wheels (listed in my order of preferance)

1.) Cake Walk Supreme- you simply can not find a better wheel at any price.

2.) Comfort Wheel - this is what our girls had before the CWS, and Dora still haas one due to her cage size.

3.) Flying Saucer - much more silent and the wide base prevents any tip overs


----------

